
Why does the SpaceX droneship camera cut out? - vinnyglennon
https://youtu.be/hH75bVG7HBo
======
catalogia
Probably to deny the media video footage of any accident, which sensationalist
media organizations might choose to focus on instead of covering the more
important aspects of the mission.

(This has happened before.)

